# Gear ratio



## Lvincentsr (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a 67 GTO 400 400TH. My Question is that I thought that all GTO’s came from factory with 373 Gears..I maybe mistaken, is the 373’s
Posit traction or NOT! I did a burnt out and let only one black mark.. What’s your thoughts?


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

3.73 was not one of the options
Posi may be worn out,or the rear is not the original safe t track.
Factory rear was likely a 3.36 or a 2.93 if equipt with AC


----------



## 67GTONUT (10 mo ago)

1967 2.56 WB YB GTO AUTOMATIC ONLY

1967 2.78 WC YC GTO AUTOMATIC ONLY

1967 2.93 WD YD GTO AUTOMATIC ONLY

1967 3.08 WE YE GTO MANUAL ONLY

1967 3.23 WF YF GTO AUTO/MANUAL
1967 3.36 WG YG GTO AUTOMATIC ONLY

1967 3.55 WH YH GTO AUTO/MANUAL 

1967 3.90 WK YK GTO AUTO/MANUAL 

1967 4.33 WK YL GTO AUTO/MANUAL


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Many GTO's had open diffs. No Posi.

As for 3.73, only way to tell is to count the teeth or drive shaft rotations


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> Many GTO's had open diffs. No Posi.
> 
> As for 3.73, only way to tell is to count the teeth or drive shaft rotations


When you do the driveshaft rotation, do you have to turn both wheels at the same time or is one wheel off the ground ok? My dad and I just had this discussion yesterday and I told him I thought both wheels need to be off the ground... My car was factory 2:93 and the previous owner told me he swapped in a 3:23 from a 68 GTO but my speedo shows 75ish at 55ish which leads me to believe it's closer to 3:55 to 3:73... The car has th400 in it now which I think is original. Rear tires are 275/35/18...


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I usually do one wheel off the ground for open diffs


----------



## Boomstick (Sep 13, 2021)

armyadarkness said:


> I usually do one wheel off the ground for open diffs


Dang it.. I hate when dad is right... He always is when it comes to cars too...lol


----------



## jcayers58 (Nov 13, 2019)

Lvincentsr said:


> I have a 67 GTO 400 400TH. My Question is that I thought that all GTO’s came from factory with 373 Gears..I maybe mistaken, is the 373’s
> Posit traction or NOT! I did a burnt out and let only one black mark.. What’s your thoughts?


A 67 GTO with AT would typically come with a 3.23 open rear unless a posi rear and lower gear ratio were special ordered


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Lvincentsr said:


> I have a 67 GTO 400 400TH. My Question is that I thought that all GTO’s came from factory with 373 Gears..I maybe mistaken, is the 373’s
> Posit traction or NOT! I did a burnt out and let only one black mark.. What’s your thoughts?


16% of ALL Tempest line cars, which included the GTO, had the limited slip option. How many Tempest's rolled off the line in 1967? 301,069 for all models.


----------

